# ? Need some help on this one ?



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

A landscaper friend brought me a bunch of this yesterday, about a half a cord or a couple of ricks for those of you in the southern hills, and the name he gave me just doesn't sound right or feel right or look right, ( not that I have any expertize in wood ID ) So I thought I would avail myself of the world of wood knowledge on WB, ALL WAG's would be appreciated!!!

The dark Purple streaks go all the way through the heartwood and it has a little Eyeburl in spots.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> A landscaper friend brought me a bunch of this yesterday, about a half a cord or a couple of ricks for those of you in the southern hills, and the name he gave me just doesn't sound right or feel right or look right, ( not that I have any expertize in wood ID ) So I thought I would avail myself of the world of wood knowledge on WB, ALL WAG's would be appreciated!!!
> 
> The dark Purple streaks go all the way through the heartwood and it has a little Eyeburl in spots.



Joe I am just stymied by those cool AZ woods - I simply cannot help you much. Well, unless you can come up with some larger sizes of that stuff at which point I can help you get rid of some. A box with an IW pepper mill blanks and some of that stuff would force me to go into the patch and find you some of the crosscut stuff you want. 

:hookup:

:lolol:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought I would take the Husky to it and cut another slab and this what I found.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sooooo, I went a little further and put the slab to the table saw and this is what I found Nice huh?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > A landscaper friend brought me a bunch of this yesterday, about a half a cord or a couple of ricks for those of you in the southern hills, and the name he gave me just doesn't sound right or feel right or look right, ( not that I have any expertize in wood ID ) So I thought I would avail myself of the world of wood knowledge on WB, ALL WAG's would be appreciated!!!
> ...



Kevin,

Not sure on the IW pepper blank as I don't get much that size, but of the mystery wood I have plenty in bowl blank size. I'll do a little measuring later and give you an idea of the sizes I have.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> What did he say it was? Other than real purty
> 
> Is it a yard tree and perhaps non native?
> 
> What part of the valley did it come from?



I have no idea where it came from but he's a local guy out here on the farrr west side so who knows, I don't think its native but I could be wrong.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Wow, that is some nice looking wood,, I too would be very interested in some of this, it would be awsome to know what it is???



What he calls it and what it is may be two different things my friend, that's why I need WB's expertize, with all the knowledge we have on this site ( not me that's for sure ) somebody out there has surely seen it or worked with it before I hope, he calls it Black African Sumac but that just doesn't "feel" right, it very well may be.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2012)

If it's African sumac it will turn red if you leave it out in the sun for a couple of days, an easy way to check. Never heard of "black" African sumac though...


----------



## DKMD (Oct 5, 2012)

If it is African sumac, I might be interested in some. The red color that Barry mentioned can be quite beautiful from what I've seen in photos.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 6, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> If it's African sumac it will turn red if you leave it out in the sun for a couple of days, an easy way to check. Never heard of "black" African sumac though...



Oh yes it does turn pink in the sun, real pink !!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...



This is one day in the sun as I just cut this up yesterday! Don't know how deep the pink goes after only one day but it does get pink !!


----------



## phinds (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't have a clue what it is but I envy you having it !


----------



## hardtwist (Oct 6, 2012)

I found a website that shows this vase listed as African sumac, looks like the same stuff to me.

http://www.timelesswoodturnings.com/gallery.html


----------

